# dentist life at shifa ( Islamabad)



## fortis321 (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi!

I am a student of dentistry in Austria (Vienna) in 5th year (/6 years ) and I am looking for informations about a dentistry in Pakistan.

My *plan is after completing my study* to specialize (Implantology+oral surgery) and than *come to Pakistan*
I would appreciate if you could give me informations about getting a job at shifa hospital( http://www.shifa.com.pk/).
1. Do they also provide residence?
2. And do u know about the *avarage income of a specialist in that field at shifa hospital*?

thanks 

Nabeel


----------



## fortis321 (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi!

I am doing dentistry at dental univeristy of Austria (Vienna). Currently I am in 5th year (/6 years ) and I am looking for informations about dentistry in Pakistan.

My plan is after completing my study to specialize (Implantology+oral surgery) and work in Pakistan ( Islamabad ) .
I would appreciate if anyone of you could give me informations about getting a job at shifa hospital( http://www.shifa.com.pk/).
1. Do they also provide residence?
2. And do you know about the average income of a specialist in that field at shifa hospital?

thanks 

Nabeel


----------



## studentofmed (Sep 12, 2008)

No they do not provide residence. Most doctors from abroad ussually save up a bit of money before moving here because the pay here isn't enough to maintain the standard of living they had over there unless you are willing to work practically round the clock. And most of them go back for locum work 1-2 months out of every year. Some end up only staying a year and then moving back because it can be hard to make ends meet especially if there are kids involved. It might be different for surgeons, though.


----------



## fortis321 (Jul 10, 2009)

thanks for providing me some informations. 
I think I will go for private practice ( in Islamabad ) and maybe I will only work for 1 or 1,5 years at shifa. 

for those who have similar question: 
I have asked several well settled physicians in Pakistan ( who came from abroad ). They all said that there are good opportunities for good ( specialist ) doctors. If you are willing to live there then go for it!


----------



## soniya nayab (Mar 16, 2010)

hey im a 4th year dental stdnt in pakistan in private institute.i want to be a part of pak arm force as a doctor.how could i?help me


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

me too i love to be a part of pak army. also tell me


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

About joining Army:
Well there are two ways for medical students to Enroll in Army.

1-Pakistan Army Conducts the tests for selection of medical Cadets and Dental cadets at ARS&R at different cities.First there is preliminary test(physics,Chemistry,Biology and English) followed by preliminary medical.Successful candidates submit their forms for GHQ.

Then GHQ Short lists the top (300 medical and Top 50 dental) Candidates and Call them for interview and further tests At AMC, Rawalpindi.Merit is determined by using the formula 70% entry test,10% matric,15% fsc.After interviews and tests,the candidates undergo detail medical at CMH nearest to their homes.

Selection is made on merit after all these tests.This time total seats were 80 (70 mbbs,10 BDS) .seats for girls are less around 7 or 8 in MBBS and none in BDS.

The Selected candidates are admitted to Amc,Rawalpindi and receive a stipend of RS.6200 per month till graduation.After Graduation candidates undergo Basic Military Training of 20 weeks(male Cadets at PMA,kakul, female cadets in AFID Rawlapindi) and after completion of BMT candidates are commisioned In Pak army as Captains.:happy:

2-2nd way is applying after graduation,
method is basically the same.
There is a written test followed by preliminary medical.Successful candidates are sent to ISSB for further tests and the candidates declared recommended by the ISSB are medically Examined at CMHs and selection is made on merit.

Selected candidates Undergo 20 weeks BMT before they are Commisioned in Pak Army As Captain :happy:


----------



## jhonmathew (Jan 24, 2011)

The efforts of Al-Shifa Foundation to lend a helping hand to those who need basic health services and launched a second Shifa Foundation Community Health Centre.


----------

